# WANTED: R35 GTR CBA /DBA complete brake



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Looking for R35 GTR CBA complete brake(w/bells/lines/bolts) in good condition.

PM me with with photos and asking price.

Cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You be better off looking in the states as they will be in better shape, 10 yrs of salty roads take there toll on them.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Try victor vargas on face book


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Will consider DBA as well, pm me with you have. Cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi, I only have a Alcon ccx kit right now which I think are 400mm, I do get bits regular though.

Do they need international shipping as they weigh 60/65kg as a full set and sometimes need to be split into 2 boxes.


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

I have the calipers only if that's ok.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Cba or dba?


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

CBA Calipers.


----------

